# Obsession.



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

_Which song you obsessed with right now and why?_

_Feel free to go into as much detail as you want, links to music videos of the song or links to lyrics or anything alike are very welcome!_

-

- atm, I'm obsessed with a song called Enemy by Fozzy. Brilliant song, lyrics are awesome, sounds nice and the video is cool too If I watch that with the song.  I feel the song can sum up my feelings and thoughts from time to time also.

I'm always obsessed with metal, favourite type of music. 

Music video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LMAsjoo8TI

Yes, the lead singer is also a WWE wrestler. (Chris Jericho).


_______________________________________
*Discussion is open;*​


----------



## xKagex (Jul 10, 2008)

what song am i obsessed with atm???
I'd have to say the hamster dance. XP
Why? I've been playing a lot of online FPS running around in Maze-like maps. and i can't help but crack up listening to that song while doing so because I end up picturing a gun weilding hamster running around shooting things/blowing things up.


----------



## Defender (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been locked onto "Coffee" by Aesop Rock for like a whole month now.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lrsj653088E


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 10, 2008)

"Massage Situation" By Flying Lotus.

Because of the sample of people singing, the bass, and the drums used in it.

Plus the way the hi's go away when the lows (bass) come in

Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zogVazUSiYU


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Baddwill said:


> "Massage Situation" By Flying Lotus.
> 
> Because of the sample of people singing, the bass, and the drums used in it.
> 
> ...


I likes that song.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 10, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> I likes that song.


 
The you would probbably like my beats


----------



## rocrocroc (Jul 14, 2008)

Current obsession atm is Derrick May's Strings of Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZOfvl-cryE&feature=related


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

Actually it's a flash movie with some music

http://www.vinnieveritas.com/blogpics/remindme.zip

here you can download it to listen, btw if you know the song, please answer 

Edit: oh, the music is in the readme 
royksopp - Remind Me


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 17, 2008)

Definitely The Walls of Babylon, by Symphony X.


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> Definitely The Walls of Babylon, by Symphony X.



I've been listening to "Through the Looking Glass (Part I, II, III)" off of _Twilight in Olympus_ a lot lately. Symphony X seems to have always been good.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty much anything by Queensryche.


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 18, 2008)

Bon Jovi is awesome too.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 18, 2008)

Aden said:


> I've been listening to "Through the Looking Glass (Part I, II, III)" off of _Twilight in Olympus_ a lot lately. Symphony X seems to have always been good.


That was my favorite song for quite a good while, lol. Twilight would be my favorite album, if not for the tone Romeo chose for his guitar.

I wouldn't say they've always been good though. First album... Well, the music is good, but they had like... The worst singer ever.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 18, 2008)

The spanish version of Pokemon: 2ba master. 

It just brings back so many memories from my childhood, I can't help it. Anybody remember Misty's Song?


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 18, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> The spanish version of Pokemon: 2ba master.
> 
> It just brings back so many memories from my childhood, I can't help it. Anybody remember Misty's Song?


Nope, but you sure did bring back some memorys.


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 18, 2008)

unrecorded by m83
its just so damn epic, like the theme music for the end of the world or something incredibly epic like that
f*ck i love that song


----------

